# Welsh Dwa keepers



## merve500 (Jun 29, 2013)

Are there any idea keepers in south Wales,? If so would anyone mind showing me the ropes?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was, if your in RCT don't bother


----------



## merve500 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am in Cardiff, r.t.c council bad? Where are you now?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I am in RCT, I am not sure what they are like in Cardiff tbh. 

They made the application public and held it in front of a comittee which meant that the newspapers were there, my neighbours all found out. 

There was then a campaign of harrassment and criminal damage against me and my property and absolutely no support from the council, in fact they sought legal advice on whether they could take my license away and found that they could not as I hadnt breached any conditions. 

They then proceeded to throw more and more conditions at me and basically threaten me by saying they would bring a vet in any time they wanted at my expense (£200 a time). I hung on and saw out the duration of my license but after two years it expired and I made the hard decision to get rid of the venomous. 

I kept in Somerset for 3 years before this and never had any problems. Also I am not the first person in South Wales this happened to, someone in Barry and somewhere else as well. 

My advice to you would be to do everything in your power to ensure its not a public application, hindsight is a wonderful thing and I wish I had even realised at the time it would be public.


----------



## merve500 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping to find someone that I could meet up with, pick their brains and see if It is something I really am able to do. It's easy enough to think....wow how cool, but unless I had some hands on experience I will never know. Your story sounds awful. Do you have anything crazy at the moment?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Sadly not, I will keep again never at my current property though the stress of the situation nearly sent my wife and I to breaking point. My friend Dan who works in Dragon Reptiles has DWA experience and they have a Albino Western Diamond Back in there at the moment.


----------



## merve500 (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks for getting back to me I rang them but dan doesn't work, got talking to a guy forget his name he was very helpful and friendly, he said Cardiff council are a nightmare, I do not have room or money for it at the moment but on the plus side I have time to research and also I am due a pay rise so watch this space...
what did you have for your neighbours to be in such a state? its shocking how nosey some people are


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

RCT is full of small village mentality, i live there too. Unless you have lived in the street for at least 60 years you are still an outcast. In fact i'm not sure if they have electric yet up past Tonypandy and beyond :shock:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

merve500	move mate a lot raiser in the long run


----------



## bumble (Oct 13, 2010)

Rang today and "he doesn't work here"? Jesus that was quick! Anyhew a massive obstacle after you meet the requirements, you feel confident enough to take the next step(s) and all systems are go is the "expert" used by the council, his objecting to keeping reptiles (even all pets) in captivity is hard enough to transverse, ad infinitum when you mix DWA into the mix! On the other hand it angers me people are forced to give up before they've fully looked into it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bumble said:


> Rang today and "he doesn't work here"? Jesus that was quick! Anyhew a massive obstacle after you meet the requirements, you feel confident enough to take the next step(s) and all systems are go is the "expert" used by the council, his objecting to keeping reptiles (even all pets) in captivity is hard enough to transverse, ad infinitum when you mix DWA into the mix! On the other hand it angers me people are forced to give up before they've fully looked into it


That's what you get for loyalty hey!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

merve500 said:


> thanks for getting back to me I rang them but dan doesn't work, got talking to a guy forget his name he was very helpful and friendly, he said Cardiff council are a nightmare, I do not have room or money for it at the moment but on the plus side I have time to research and also I am due a pay rise so watch this space...
> what did you have for your neighbours to be in such a state? its shocking how nosey some people are


I had a few vipers and a cobra


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried to talk to caerphilly council about keeping dwa inverts. Main problem to start with was explaining what an invertabrate was and why i would need a dwal for some of them.
Finally spoke to the guy who would do the inspection and asked him for guide lines and was told, only done it once before so have no idea and will make it up as we go. Nice.


----------



## merve500 (Jun 29, 2013)

bumble said:


> Rang today and "he doesn't work here"? Jesus that was quick! Anyhew a massive obstacle after you meet the requirements, you feel confident enough to take the next step(s) and all systems are go is the "expert" used by the council, his objecting to keeping reptiles (even all pets) in captivity is hard enough to transverse, ad infinitum when you mix DWA into the mix! On the other hand it angers me people are forced to give up before they've fully looked into it


I hope I did not come across as giving g up. Far from it, I said I rang and . He does not work here any more. I plan on saving some money and doing a handling course in the future. Myself and partner are . Moving to a bigger house so I. Will have . More room then also. Caerphilly council are the worst for many things


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Dan left a few weeks ago but the guys are both up on DWA as they have one for Roxy (the rattler mentioned earlier) and will help as much as possible. 

I'm in RCT and was looking at getting one, but won't bother now! Why do they make it so difficult for responsible owners to keep DWA reptiles/inverts of their choice yet any moron can own a vicious dog?

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------

